# Droid Razr CWM & Safestrap



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: Includes Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Optional:: Deodexed

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
I'm not new to rooting at all, but I have one question that I need answered. Can I use CWM and Safestrap 2.0 on the same phone? I would like to try roms from both recoveries.


----------

